# Tivo Desktop 2.8 File Transfer Problem



## gdbrowning

I just upgraded to Tivo Desktop 2.8 on my Windows 7 machine. On my first attempt (and second, and third, etc.) to transfer a recording from my Tivo HD to my PC, the transfer failed with the message "The system cannot find the file specified." The TIVO Desktop server appears to be running properly and all of the recordings on my Tivo are visible in the "Pick Recordings To Transfer" list.

Anyone else run into this issue? Any ideas about how to solve it?


----------



## steve614

Yes. Uninstall TD from your computer using the remove all option.
Run the Tivo Desktop cleaning utility. http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TivoDesktopCleaner.zip
Reboot your computer (this may not be required, it's just something I did)
Install TD 2.8
It should work after that.


----------



## Kevin D42

I have the same problem with the same setup (TD 2.8 and Windows 7 64-Bit). Did the remove, clean and install thing twice, no success.

I reviewed the logs in detail. It appears the MAK is not being retrieved properly prior to requesting the transfer from the Tivo. 

Can anyone help? Must be a Windows 7 issue?

Thanks


----------



## gdbrowning

Thanks for the reply. I tried uninstalling TD 2.8 using the Remove All option (I didn't pick that option the first time around). Then I ran the cleaner utility, rebooted, then tried the 2.8 install again. The problem still exists. I really like the "one-click" solution that is the promise of Tivo Desktop Plus but, man, this program has caused me so much grief, version after version after version. I guess it's back to the multi-step process of kmttg until Tivo gets its act together.


----------



## Breadfan

I'm having the same problem since 2.8.


----------



## johnelle

Breadfan said:


> I'm having the same problem since 2.8.


Me too. 2.7 didn't upload files but it could download. Then after Windows 7 the server was crashing every few minutes. Upgraded to 2.8 over the weekend and now it can't download files.

This is one of the worst pieces of software I've ever used (let alone paid for).


----------



## Simms14

I have the same problem. If I uninstall and run the cleaner. I can reinstall and watch my .tivo files however I cannot transfer and get error message saying I have the wrong Media Access Key. Once I got into File-Set Media Access Key and put it in, I lose the ability to watch any .tivo files and when I attempt to transfer files, I don't get the wrong MAK key message but I cannot transfer anything and it tells me the The System cannot find the file specified. This really sucks! I wish Tivo would fix this software


----------



## jasonander

I'd like to chime in with a "me too". Upgraded Tivo Desktop 2.6.1 to 2.8 on Windows 7. Prior to upgrade, transfers were working fine, however I was unable to play back my videos. Trying to transfer after upgrading to 2.8 resulted in "The system cannot find the file specified." I tried uninstalling 2.8, ran the cleaner, reinstalled, and then my programs would play back, however when I tried to transfer it said that I needed to enter my MAK. So I entered it, and then my programs would not play back anymore, and when I try to transfer programs, I get the program listing, but "The system cannot find the file specified" after I initiate a transfer. Blerg. I'm also unable to transfer files from the web interface too.

Anyone find a solution yet?

---

Update:
I uninstalled 2.8 and reinstalled 2.6.1. I now can transfer programs, but can't play back anything again ("Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file"). Ugh.


----------



## RioWilson

FWIW I am having exactly the same problem - very frustrating! I have tried all the same things with no success.


----------



## Bing3000

Ditto. Windows 7 32bit HP, desktop 2.8, 1 Series 2, 1 TiVo HD. Did everything mentioned. Playback and transfers worked for a while, now zip.

TiVo Playlist works fine for transfers, and VideoReDo still works for DVD crunching...

http://tivoplaylist.dyndns.org/

http://www.videoredo.com/en/index.htm

TiVoplaylist is free, VideoReDo is a purchase, but works great...


----------



## Effinay

Same issue here. Uninstall/Clean/Reinstall doesn't work. Using Win7 32-bit.


----------



## RichieL

I have had this problem also since the upgrade and have tryed many many different things and nothing works, I know that the WMP is working cause all of my other videos work fine, Any other idears and please the odvious things were already tryed like the uninstall, tivo cleaner this does NOTHING. Thanks


----------



## sdstang65

Same here. windows7 64bit. Was able to transfer with v2.7 and Vista 64-bit. Upgraded to windwos 7 and TD v2.8 this weekend. Transfers no longer work.


----------



## RichieL

sdstang65, Let me know if you come across any kind of salution, I will keep you posted as well, I think that I read somewhere the Tivo knows about the problem with their software and that they are going to release an upgrade to 2.8, we shall see.


----------



## carpe_diem

Same problem here - Win 7 x64, cleaned and upgraded to 2.8

No transfers or viewing.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

w7, 64 bit, new pc. after a struggle I got 2.8 to install when I chose "run as administrator". However, like others, I can't transfer anything to my Tivo, in fact none of my videos show up in "now playing" on my tivo, even though my new PC shows up in "now playing" and all my vids show up in "now playing" in tivo desktop 2.8.

I still have my old pc running 2.7 connected and they show up fine in Tivo "Now Playing". Is it maybe you can't have 2 pc's connected to Tivo at once?


note: if I run 2.8 as beacon it won't show up at all on Tivo "Now Playing"


----------



## ShadeD1

Same problem here Win 7 64 bit and tivo desktop 2.8


----------



## jes91504

On Win7 64-bit home premium (upgraded from Vista 64-bit), I upgraded to 2.8 to fix the problem with broken photos, after using the cleaner utility. It did fix that problem, but as everybody else here is mentioning, I can't play existing recordings ("Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file.") or transfer new ones ("The system cannot find the file specified."), though I can see them. I've been prompted a couple times to re-enter my MAK.

What I'd like to add to the discussion is that I installed TDCM, which plays the existing recordings with no problem. I tried setting different combinations of codecs, though the ones listed within the recording were not all available. In addition, when I try to view the MAK within TDCM, I get the message "GetSharingKeys - Error 0x000000EA (234)".

John S.


----------



## TiVoJerry

tivoknucklehead said:


> w7, 64 bit, new pc. after a struggle I got 2.8 to install when I chose "run as administrator". However, like others, I can't transfer anything to my Tivo, in fact none of my videos show up in "now playing" on my tivo, even though my new PC shows up in "now playing" and all my vids show up in "now playing" in tivo desktop 2.8.
> 
> I still have my old pc running 2.7 connected and they show up fine in Tivo "Now Playing". Is it maybe you can't have 2 pc's connected to Tivo at once?
> 
> note: if I run 2.8 as beacon it won't show up at all on Tivo "Now Playing"


I suggest uninstalling and trying again. Double-click or choose "open" instead of choosing "Run as".


----------



## tivoknucklehead

TiVoJerry said:


> I suggest uninstalling and trying again. Double-click or choose "open" instead of choosing "Run as".


thanks for the response. I am on Win 7 64 bit. I uninstalled, reinstalled and got 2.8 to "open" properly after I used Win XP service Pack "2" compatability mode (rather than "run as administrator" ) However, the "Now Playing" list on my Tivo is still empty 
It does see my new PC though


----------



## TiVoJerry

Did you use the cleaner after uninstalling?

If you installed using &#8220;Run As&#8230;&#8221;, please uninstall TiVo Desktop using the Remove All option and check the box to &#8220;Remove all settings, including Media Access Key and TiVo Desktop Plus key.&#8221;


----------



## tivoknucklehead

TiVoJerry said:


> Did you use the cleaner after uninstalling?
> 
> If you installed using "Run As&#8230;", please uninstall TiVo Desktop using the Remove All option and check the box to "Remove all settings, including Media Access Key and TiVo Desktop Plus key."


no I did not, I will try that next

update: ok, I uninstalled 2.8, ran tivo cleaner, reinstalled 2.8 normally in Win 7 mode (didn't have to use XP mode this time), , put back in my media access key and desktop + upgrade key into 2.8, reconnected the PC to my Tivo acount and re-created all the shortcuts to my various video sub-libraries in "My Tivo recordings" and under "Add video" in Tivo desktop. finally, I restarted my Tivo and rebooted my PC. I'm using Bonjour and yes the little tivo server icon is in the systray and running

after all this work the "Now Playing list" on my Tivo is still empty and I'm one frustrated user


----------



## Kevin D42

Tivo Jerry,

I did all that also and still have the issue.

I checked the log files. My read of the logs is the MAK is not being retrieved from the Windows 7 registry properly. 

I can send logs if you provide an email address.

Thanks for looking into this.


----------



## TiVoJerry

PM sent with email address.


----------



## steve614

tivoknucklehead said:


> after all this work the "Now Playing list" on my Tivo is still empty and I'm one frustrated user


This may be a stupid question, but are you sure you have at least ONE authentic .tivo file in your My Tivo Recordings folder?

I ask because earlier today my Tivo was showing that my computer had no recordings. 
I double checked my computer and even though it had mpeg videos in that folder, it didn't have any .tivo files in there.
Once I moved a .tivo file in there, the list came back up on the Tivo.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

steve614 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but are you sure you have at least ONE authentic .tivo file in your My Tivo Recordings folder?
> 
> I ask because earlier today my Tivo was showing that my computer had no recordings.
> I double checked my computer and even though it had mpeg videos in that folder, it didn't have any .tivo files in there.
> Once I moved a .tivo file in there, the list came back up on the Tivo.


not a bad thing to try, and I had no .tivo files in now playing (JUST MPEGS AND AVIS), but even after adding one its still blank on the tivo now playing, and prior versions of tivo desktop didn't require a .tivo file to be in now playing


----------



## steve614

Okay, one other thing to try.

Are you running the Desktop server on Bonjour or is it using the Tivo Beacon? (Tivo Server properties under the network tab)

Whatever you're using now, switch it over and see if things work.


----------



## danjw1

I don't use the Windows 7 firewall so I found that I has to open port 5353 for both TCP and UDP, from another thread here. I don't know if this will help or not.

Also, to get Tivo desktop to work on my system, I broke down and ended up doing a clean install. I backed files and settings up on another hard drive in the system and and then just wiped the partition out from the Windows 7 installer and created a new on in its place. The installed to that. This did end up putting a lot of stuff into c:/user/user name/ instead of where I had it. But other than that, every thing just worked, other than the one issue with the non-Windows 7 firewall software.

A clean install is usually the best way to go when upgrading to a new OS. I didn't really want to spend the time to do it. But, in the end that helped get everything working right.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

steve614 said:


> Okay, one other thing to try.
> 
> Are you running the Desktop server on Bonjour or is it using the Tivo Beacon? (Tivo Server properties under the network tab)
> 
> Whatever you're using now, switch it over and see if things work.


when I switch 2.8 from Bonjour to beacon the PC disappears altogether from the Tivo "Now Playing" list, even after a reboot, and I tried this twice
nothing seems to work to fix this


----------



## tivoknucklehead

I even tried to revert back to 2.7 and kept getting runtime errors. Then I uninstalled, ran cleaner and installed 2.6.2 but could not even get it to open, kept getting "Bonjour service is not running" even though it was running

I'm at wits end here, I've spent hours on this nonsense. I'll reinstall 2.8 and wait for a fix


----------



## ggieseke

tivoknucklehead said:


> when I switch 2.8 from Bonjour to beacon the PC disappears altogether from the Tivo "Now Playing" list, even after a reboot, and I tried this twice
> nothing seems to work to fix this


If you use something other than Windows Firewall you will need to open up UDP port 2190 and add an exception for TiVoBeacon.exe. Bonjour uses UDP port 5353 and mDNSResponder.exe.


----------



## bkdtv

By default, Windows 7 does not allow programs the permissions to write outside certain folders.

Make sure you set kmttg to save its recordings to a folder where the permissions allow that program and its helper application to write and manipulate files, such as a subdirectory in the users folder (ex: My Documents).


----------



## tivoknucklehead

I finally fixed this problem by reinstalling Windows 7 ! this sounds drastic, but I had major issues when I used PCMover software to move applications from an old pc to a new one. a clean install of Win 7 fixed all my issues


----------



## volsfan

OK...here is some interesting (at least to me!) data which perhaps a Tivo engineer can use to help us out here. I installed 2.8 and upgraded to Plus. As prompted during these installations, I entered my MAK and linked successfully to my Tivo account. I was then able to play my Now Playing List videos using WMP 12. However, when I went to transfer a file from my Series 2 or Series 3 Tivos, it says the MAKs don't match..."you'll need to enter the Media Access Key for your account" I then re-entered the MAK (it showed up blank somehow, even though I just entered it during the install), and I could no longer play the Tivo videos on my PC. I still couldn't transfer files from my Tivos either, but I got a different error. The transfer appeared to start, but then I got an error message that "The system cannot find the file specified". The MAK shows up as entered in the text entry port now if I select Set Media Access Key under the File menu. Also, not only can I still not transfer files from my DVR's to my PC, I can now no longer play my existing .Tivo files through WMP 12. I get an error that it has encountered an error and needs to close, or something like that. If I repeat the process (uninstall, run the cleaner, re-install) I get the same results.

So, obviously, there is nothing missing from WMP 12 (CODECs, audio drivers, etc)...it works fine until I reinstall the MAK. 

I am running Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

I just bought the PLUS upgrade. I guess I may have to start asking for my money back on that purchase if we can't get this issue resolved.


----------



## ggieseke

volsfan said:


> OK...here is some interesting (at least to me!) data which perhaps a Tivo engineer can use to help us out here. I installed 2.8 and upgraded to Plus. As prompted during these installations, I entered my MAK and linked successfully to my Tivo account. I was then able to play my Now Playing List videos using WMP 12. However, when I went to transfer a file from my Series 2 or Series 3 Tivos, it says the MAKs don't match..."you'll need to enter the Media Access Key for your account" I then re-entered the MAK (it showed up blank somehow, even though I just entered it during the install), and I could no longer play the Tivo videos on my PC. I still couldn't transfer files from my Tivos either, but I got a different error. The transfer appeared to start, but then I got an error message that "The system cannot find the file specified". The MAK shows up as entered in the text entry port now if I select Set Media Access Key under the File menu. Also, not only can I still not transfer files from my DVR's to my PC, I can now no longer play my existing .Tivo files through WMP 12. I get an error that it has encountered an error and needs to close, or something like that. If I repeat the process (uninstall, run the cleaner, re-install) I get the same results.
> 
> So, obviously, there is nothing missing from WMP 12 (CODECs, audio drivers, etc)...it works fine until I reinstall the MAK.
> 
> I am running Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.
> 
> I just bought the PLUS upgrade. I guess I may have to start asking for my money back on that purchase if we can't get this issue resolved.


Have you seen this?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7617853#post7617853


----------



## volsfan

No, I had not seen that. Thanks for the reply.

I did call Tivo this morning, and the guy I spoke with said they had seen this issue and that I needed to wait 24 hours (?) for everything to get registered properly. Frankly, this sounds bogus to me, but he did get me off the phone! I'll see tonight when the magic hour rolls around if there is anything to this theory. I don't expect resolution. At that point, I'll try the approach in the thread you referenced. Thanks again.


----------



## volsfan

Mr. ggieseke...Thanks very much. I decided not to wait the 24 hrs, and followed the instructions in the thread you sent me to...basically running the installer as administrator and upgrading to Plus as administrator. I can now do everything, although I did see one post where it fixed the problem for a while, but then the problem returned. Hopefully that won't be the case for me.


----------



## moyekj

Anyone been able to get Auto Transfers to TiVos working? i.e. Define a share where videos are supposed to be automatically transferred to a TiVo of your choosing. That is the one feature I have not been able to get to work for 2.8 thus far.


----------



## Revolutionary

Just thought I'd throw in my two cents here. I'm on Win7 32-bit in-place upgrade with TD+ 2.8. Uninstalled 2.6.2 properly (really weird -- 2.6.2 worked FINE for about 2 weeks, and then all of the sudden kept getting an "element not found" error that prevented it from opening), ran the cleaner, then installed 2.8. It worked great for about 5 days, then all of the sudden I started getting a non-descript "transfer failed" error for all transfers. Not the "file not found" error that others are seeing.

Resetting the MAK does nothing, nor re-linking to my Tivo.com account. I have to repair the installation first through the installed programs control panel, then re-enter my MAK, then re-link to my Tivo.com account. It then works for about 24 hours, until I randomly check to find that my auto-transfers are all red X's. Repeat.

Also, MikeRadio's fix from the other thread doesn't work. TD installed incorrectly when I "ran as administrator" on the first go.

Really, really frustrating...

EDIT: I'm an idiot. I am having the exact same problem. TD terminates the transfer and says that the system cannot find the specified file. I just wasn't bothering to read the error message...


----------



## overFEDEXed

moyekj said:


> Anyone been able to get Auto Transfers to TiVos working? i.e. Define a share where videos are supposed to be automatically transferred to a TiVo of your choosing. That is the one feature I have not been able to get to work for 2.8 thus far.


I got an .avi to work with 2.8 per madimoo's post. No luck with .mpg's. I went back to 2.6.2 until they get a fix.


----------



## Revolutionary

Just curious: how many people who are having trouble with the "file not found" error are on a computer with more than one active user account? 

I think I'm finding that, if I set up TD+ on one account, then switch (not log out) to another account, TD+ goes wonky in the background. But if I set up TD+ and then leave that user account active, everything goes swimmingly. Anyone have a similar or contradictory experience?


----------



## tivoknucklehead

overFEDEXed said:


> I got an .avi to work with 2.8 per madimoo's post. No luck with .mpg's. I went back to 2.6.2 until they get a fix.


I can now transfer mp4s and avis with 2.8 and my auto-transfers are working too


----------



## carpe_diem

Revolutionary said:


> Just curious: how many people who are having trouble with the "file not found" error are on a computer with more than one active user account?
> 
> I think I'm finding that, if I set up TD+ on one account, then switch (not log out) to another account, TD+ goes wonky in the background. But if I set up TD+ and then leave that user account active, everything goes swimmingly. Anyone have a similar or contradictory experience?


I only have one user account and have the problem everyone else is seeing. Win 7 x64 and cannot transfer or view files.


----------



## orangeboy

moyekj said:


> Anyone been able to get Auto Transfers to TiVos working? i.e. Define a share where videos are supposed to be automatically transferred to a TiVo of your choosing. That is the one feature I have not been able to get to work for 2.8 thus far.


One thing I found was that when the option to "Include Subfolders" is checked, any file dropped in the root folder is not transferred. When the option to "Include Subfolders" is checked, auto transfer functionality is exclusive to subfolders. If you don't have subfolders, don't use that option!


----------



## moyekj

orangeboy said:


> One thing I found was that when the option to "Include Subfolders" is checked, any file dropped in the root folder is not transferred. When the option to "Include Subfolders" is checked, auto transfer functionality is exclusive to subfolders. If you don't have subfolders, don't use that option!


 Didn't know that tidbit. Anyhow I got it working (main problem is that TD does not support mpeg2 pushes which was what I was trying with initially!!), but TD+ pushes are still very limited/broken compared to pyTivo push functionality as I have now summarized in a table at the bottom of the video_compatibility Wiki page.


----------



## Revolutionary

bkdtv said:


> By default, Windows 7 does not allow programs the permissions to write outside certain folders.
> 
> Make sure you set kmttg to save its recordings to a folder where the permissions allow that program and its helper application to write and manipulate files, such as a subdirectory in the users folder (ex: My Documents).


bkdtv: can you elaborate on this comment a bit? It seems like my problem arises after every user switch, reboot, or hibernation/sleep cycle -- transfers terminate immediately after starting, the .Tivo file never gets created, and TD+ reports that it "cannot find the specified file" -- and might have something to do with TD+ having permission to write data to the target folder. I store my Tivo recordings in USER\My Videos\My Tivo Recordings. It seems to me that TD+ should have permission to write there -- correct? If not, how can I grant the permission? I'm already running TD+ as administrator. Disable UAC entirely?

Could this be a permissions problem stemming from the Tivo Desktop folder in Program Files? I know Win7 is particularly persnickety about allowing programs to write files in the PF directory...


----------



## seahills

I still can't transfer files from my Tivo to my PC using Desktop Plus since I upgraded to 2.8. I click on the file, it looks like it's going to work, then I get the red x next to it with a failed transfer stating that the file could not be found. It was working fine for a long time until I upgraded to 2.8. I really miss watching my shows on my portable during my commutes. Anyone been successful fixing this problem yet?


----------



## Revolutionary

seahills said:


> I still can't transfer files from my Tivo to my PC using Desktop Plus since I upgraded to 2.8. I click on the file, it looks like it's going to work, then I get the red x next to it with a failed transfer stating that the file could not be found. It was working fine for a long time until I upgraded to 2.8. I really miss watching my shows on my portable during my commutes. Anyone been successful fixing this problem yet?


There are different problems in the thread unfortunately -- your problem (file cannot be found) and the lost MAK problem.

You and I have the same problem, and I really think it is a permissions (UAC) issue. I haven't found the solution, only a temporary fix. Unless TD has elevated (administrator) privileges, it can't write the .tivo file in the My Tivo Recordings directory, and the transfer fails. You can temporarily fix things by going into the add/remove programs control panel (don't remember the new Win7 name...) and doing a "repair" on Tivo Desktop. This elevates TD's permissions for a while and permits the transfer program to write the transfer data (UAC must have a timeout, as it doesn't seem to be tied to the logon session, i.e., until you log off, reboot, or put the PC to sleep -- I've left the PC running without a logon/logoff event for >48 hours, but things eventually go wonky). But its a pain: TD remembers your auto-transfers, but you have to re-enter your MAK each time and re-link TD to your Tivo.com account.

Choosing "open as administrator" on the TD shortcut doesn't fix it, as that only opens the UI as administrator, not the TivoTransfer process. This results in an error that the transfer program is the wrong version. By repairing the installation, all of the Tivo Desktop processes are given elevated permissions.

What essentially needs to happen is that all of the Tivo processes need to run as "system" and not as "user" processes. I haven't been able to find a way to run the installer to make this happen, and suspect that Tivo needs to change the code (the "install as administrator" option didn't do it, and results in Windows telling me that the installation had errors).

Hopefully TivoJerry is still paying attention to this thread...


----------



## Dan Clarke

I am having all the problems described. I can't get it to work, period. This is very, very annoying.

I get the file not found error. Grrr.


----------



## FadeToBlack

+1 for Desktop 2.8 / Win7 transfer failures.

I can see the list of recordings just fine but an attempted transfer results in "The system cannot find the file specified". The recording plays just fine on the Tivo. Tried the suggestions on the Troubleshooting Tivo Desktop on PC web page, but no joy.

My system has Win7 ultimate (clean install), with a clean install of Desktop 2.8. The Tivo and the PC are both on Ethernet. Using Windows Firewall. The PC also has the latest iTunes 9 installed.

Update:
I think I see what could be going on for those of us who see "The system cannot find the file specified" when trying a transfer.

I just did a netmon packet capture of the communication exchange between my PC and my Tivo and it looks like the HTTP digest authentication between the Tivo and Tivo Desktop is failing.


----------



## seahills

Well, I managed to fix my inability to transfer shows as well as my inability to view shows that were already transferred. A person on the Tivo forums indicated that one had to use the cleaner, so I did the ole tivo desktop cleaner to get rid of 2.8, and then re-installed 2.8 by right click and Run as Administrator. I had to link my tivo account again, and input my media access key but the cleaner saved my Desktop Plus key I guess so didn't have to re-enter that. I rebooted my pc and the transfers are still working.
I dunno - hope that works for someone else...


----------



## Revolutionary

seahills said:


> Well, I managed to fix my inability to transfer shows as well as my inability to view shows that were already transferred. A person on the Tivo forums indicated that one had to use the cleaner, so I did the ole tivo desktop cleaner to get rid of 2.8, and then re-installed 2.8 by right click and Run as Administrator. I had to link my tivo account again, and input my media access key but the cleaner saved my Desktop Plus key I guess so didn't have to re-enter that. I rebooted my pc and the transfers are still working.
> I dunno - hope that works for someone else...


Let us know if that sticks. I've reinstalled three times now and it always works for a while, then stops.


----------



## seahills

Revolutionary said:


> Let us know if that sticks. I've reinstalled three times now and it always works for a while, then stops.


Huh - whaddya know. Today I checked and could not connect to the Tivo via Desktop Plus. The error was incorrect MAK. So I inputted the MAK again and then was able to connect to the Tivo and see my recorded shows. However, I am not able to transfer them again with the same error I had previously "The system coulod not find the file specified".

So my joy was short-lived and now back to square one.


----------



## Revolutionary

Do a repair install from the Control Panel and it will restore it temporarily.

I _*think*_ I'm on to a solution, but I'm still testing. Will update if it works.


----------



## Revolutionary

*Success!

But I need HELP!* 

I think I'm onto something here.

Check it out: Right click on each running Tivo process in the task manager, and you will see that "UAC Virtualization" is selected for all but TivoTransfer. *Before I set UAC Virtualization for this process, transfers were not working ("system cannot find the specified file"). After I manually turn UAC Virtualization on for TivoTransfer.exe, transfers work! When I manually turn it off again, transfers again fail! * I've toggled it repeatedly -- the pattern holds, even after reboot.

You can read more about this function of Win7 here. In a nutshell, it virtualizes certain system files so that a program without system permissions can write data to otherwise protected files/folders. It appears that TivoTransfer does not have sufficient permission to write to a folder or file that it wants to write to -- with Virtualization off, the write command fails; with virtualization on, the transfer succeeds.

So here is the question, oh Windows Gurus! *How do you set TivoTransfer to Virtualize by default at startup?!* I can't figure it out!


----------



## Revolutionary

*Crap!*

Don't do what I did.

UAC Virtualization fixed the problem temporarily - but now the whole installation is hosed. I left the machine on overnight, and now nothing will even start ("Transfer server wrong version!"). Repair install doesn't work. Have to completely uninstall and then reinstall.

Tivo, fix this!


----------



## moyekj

Revolutionary said:


> *Crap!*
> 
> Don't do what I did.
> 
> UAC Virtualization fixed the problem temporarily - but now the whole installation is hosed. I left the machine on overnight, and now nothing will even start ("Transfer server wrong version!"). Repair install doesn't work. Have to completely uninstall and then reinstall.
> 
> Tivo, fix this!


 Try this suggestion:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7652060#post7652060


Nunya_Binnez said:


> I JUST NOW solved this problem. I thought I had it fixed by following the instructions (install as admin, run as admin), but after a reboot, no workie.
> 
> I located "TiVoDesktop.exe", "TiVoNotify.exe", "TiVoServer.exe", and "TiVoTransfer.exe" in the installation folder (ie. C:\Program Files (x86)\Tivo\Desktop), and set them to "Run as Administrator" on the "Compatibility" tab of the "Properties" menu.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Or just turn off UAC period.


----------



## Revolutionary

A good thought, but it doesn't help. The Tivo processes don't run as administrator when they are started by the system, only when they are started by a user. I actually tried that before I found the virtualization option (even with RAA selected, it didn't which is why I could select/deselect the virtualization option in the task manager).

As for UAC, I prefer to leave it on. My wife is not quite as savvy about malware, and UAC prompts her to ask me when the UAC dialog pops up.

For my next test, I'm removing all Tivo references from the Run keys in the registry, and try launching all of the processes using the Startup menu, with "run as administrator" checked.


----------



## rcji

I'm using Windows 7 ultimate (x86) and I can't transfer any recording without it stopping with an error message after a few minutes. Even with all firewalls off.


----------



## vpeeler

Basicly, uninstall TIVO DT 2.8, right click the installer program and set it to run as Administrator. Once installed, do the same for the TIVO Desktop application. Once it is started, install your Media Access Key and restart. I now have TIVO DT 2.8 running on Windows 7 64bit with no prblems and I can again play the .tivo files with Media Player. 
It's a security issue with Windows 7.


----------



## mojonx

I upgraded my desktop from Vista to Windows 7 and had the same problem as above. My laptop was a clean install and didn't have these issues. This solution worked for me after I found it online while working on an unrelated problem. It fixed my TiVo Desktop problem without using the "run as administrator" for "TiVoDesktop.exe", "TiVoNotify.exe", "TiVoServer.exe", and "TiVoTransfer.exe" solution (which works as a Band-Aid&#174.

Follow the instructions (carefully to avoid losing emails etc.) at:

windows.microsoft.com/en-US/Windows7/Fix-a-corrupted-user-profile

Then do a re-install of TiVo Desktop 2.8 (which I did do as Administrator).

Hope it works for everyone else!


----------



## geekman

Here is what I encountered today:

1) I installed Tivo Desktop 2.8 on Windows 7
2) It asked me to enter the media key and I did that

3) I *couldn't play* my video files from the Now Playing List using WMP12
4) I rebooted my PC
5) Now I *can play* my video files from the Now Playing List using WMP12

6) I *couldn't transfer* new video files from the Tivo box to the PC and tried several times
7) I restarted my Tivo box using the menu option under Messages & Settings -- Restart or Reset System -- Restart
8) Now I *can transfer* new video files from the Tivo box to the PC

Not sure if that will work for others on this list, but it worked for me.


----------



## Revolutionary

It's baa-aack.

All of the sudden yesterday I got the old "transcoding server wrong version" error and Tivo server won't start (after a reboot). Repair install also does not work. I'm going to have to blitz the entire installation and start over again (yea!). 

No one has touched this box and it hasn't been doing any transfers or transcodes since nothing has been recording on the Tivo. It just ... broke.

Why can't anything "just work" anymore...


----------



## jbcheshire

I wonder if you recently did a "Windows Update" on the machine???... Could that have messed you up?


----------



## Sandi Shores

I am so happy I found this thread, I won't be installing the newest TD until they get all this worked out.

I had no idea that such a seemingly simple program could go wrong in so many ways.


----------



## Revolutionary

jbcheshire said:


> I wonder if you recently did a "Windows Update" on the machine???... Could that have messed you up?


Maybe. I'll check the update history.

Complete blitz and reinstall didn't help. I'm manually deleting all Tivo references in the registry, and I deleted the reservation to "run as admin" all Tivo processes (that survives a simple uninstall, reinstall - even using the Tivo revoval batch file). Haven't had time to get it working again yet, so I'm sans TD+ for the time being...


----------



## billys9319

Working with support I was temporarily able to solve the problem with transferring shows from Tivo to the PC on Windows 7 64bit and Desktop 2.8. 

The temp resolution was:
- stop Tivo Desktop.
- Rename \users\"username"\AppData\Local\VirtualStore to VitrualStore_test
- Start Tivo Desktop
- Enter MAK again since it is lost with the rename above.
- Transfer show is working now.

So it looks like it has something to do with virtualization and the support tech said it is being worked on. Anyone know how to correct this problem?


----------



## BurnBaby

I was downloading several files from the tivo to my laptop, a couple of the recordings downloaded. Then without warning, the rest of the transfers failed. Called tivo support. They had no idea.

I'm still using v2.7. After reading through 2.8 problems, not sure if I should upgrade. I'm using the USB wireless adapter. Tried downloads on a laptop with XP and a laptop with Vista. Both had the same "the system cannot find the file specified" error when the transfer failed.

Billy, can you explain how to do this temporary fix.



> The temp resolution was:
> - stop Tivo Desktop.
> - Rename \users\"username"\AppData\Local\VirtualStore to VitrualStore_test
> - Start Tivo Desktop
> - Enter MAK again since it is lost with the rename above.
> - Transfer show is working now.
> 
> So it looks like it has something to do with virtualization and the support tech said it is being worked on.


Where does one find "\users\"username"\AppData\Local\VirtualStore to VitrualStore_test" I'm on the Vista laptop right now...not as familiar with that system. Can't find "AppData."

Edit: Ok found the file, in case anyone else has this problem. You must go to folder options and show hidden files. This fix did not work for me. The media access key was still there, I re-typed it in anyway. Still having the same problem.


----------



## BurnBaby

Here's one more bit of info. I mentioned this to tivo tech support earlier today, but they didn't seem to know what I was talking about.

The Network address under Tivo Server Properties is one digit off from my DVR. The "change" button is grayed out, can't change it. I didn't change the setting at any time and as my problem occurred right after a couple successful downloads, not sure if this is relevant or not.

Also, windows did do an update last night. At least one previous post on this subject mentioned a windows update as a possible cause.

Why is it that the tivo tech support people usually can't help you fix tivo desktop problems? This is so frustrating


----------



## BillyOwe

billys9319 said:


> Working with support I was temporarily able to solve the problem with transferring shows from Tivo to the PC on Windows 7 64bit and Desktop 2.8.
> 
> The temp resolution was:
> - stop Tivo Desktop.
> - Rename \users\"username"\AppData\Local\VirtualStore to VitrualStore_test
> - Start Tivo Desktop
> - Enter MAK again since it is lost with the rename above.
> - Transfer show is working now.
> 
> So it looks like it has something to do with virtualization and the support tech said it is being worked on. Anyone know how to correct this problem?


I can confirm that this worked for me too. I had to restart my Tivo device aswell and now all is good.


----------



## billys9319

BurnBaby said:


> I was downloading several files from the tivo to my laptop, a couple of the recordings downloaded. Then without warning, the rest of the transfers failed. Called tivo support. They had no idea.
> 
> I'm still using v2.7. After reading through 2.8 problems, not sure if I should upgrade. I'm using the USB wireless adapter. Tried downloads on a laptop with XP and a laptop with Vista. Both had the same "the system cannot find the file specified" error when the transfer failed.
> 
> Billy, can you explain how to do this temporary fix.
> 
> Where does one find "\users\"username"\AppData\Local\VirtualStore to VitrualStore_test" I'm on the Vista laptop right now...not as familiar with that system. Can't find "AppData."
> 
> Edit: Ok found the file, in case anyone else has this problem. You must go to folder options and show hidden files. This fix did not work for me. The media access key was still there, I re-typed it in anyway. Still having the same problem.


AppData is a hidden folder. While you are in explorer you can click tools->folder options and then the view tab. This is where you will find the "show hidden folders" options. Does that help?

I'm not sure if it is a good idea to leave that folder renamed since windows uses it for virtualization (something todo with security in vista/7 I think)?


----------



## CALover

I spent ALL day yesterday trying to get TiVo Desktop to work with my new Win 7 laptop without any luck. I can't even count the number of uninstalls/cleaners/reinstalls I did. I finally decided to try this "temporary fix" and it worked like a charm! Of course, I'm holding my breath, waiting for it to crash again, but for now, it is working.

Many thanks for posting this!!



billys9319 said:


> Working with support I was temporarily able to solve the problem with transferring shows from Tivo to the PC on Windows 7 64bit and Desktop 2.8.
> 
> The temp resolution was:
> - stop Tivo Desktop.
> - Rename \users\"username"\AppData\Local\VirtualStore to VitrualStore_test
> - Start Tivo Desktop
> - Enter MAK again since it is lost with the rename above.
> - Transfer show is working now.
> 
> So it looks like it has something to do with virtualization and the support tech said it is being worked on. Anyone know how to correct this problem?


----------



## Revolutionary

So is the takeaway that some Tivo programmer forgot to change the code to reference "VirtualStore" instead of "VirtualStore_test"? Or is it more complicated than that? Any programmers who can explain this to me?


----------



## hhh222

In the last few days I've lost the ability to use the Desktop on my older Vista PC and can't get it to work on my new win7 pc.

I'd like to try the temp fix but can't find the file.


----------



## Revolutionary

Make sure you have Windows set to view hidden files/folders, then go to C:\Users\{YOUR WINDOWS USERNAME}\AppData\Local. In that folder you will find a folder called "VirtualStore." Rename that folder.


----------



## minotaurchief

All,

I had to replace my network router this weekend...the old one died. When I brought the system back up, I am unable to transfer recordings. I get a network error.. Am running the latest tivotogo and Vista. The funny thing is that I can see the tivo directory fine and can xfer recordings between my two tivo boxes fine. I just can seem to move them to the computer. I tried the file rename mentioned above and Windows won't let me rename the file... not sure what that is about.


----------



## ggieseke

Revolutionary said:


> So is the takeaway that some Tivo programmer forgot to change the code to reference "VirtualStore" instead of "VirtualStore_test"? Or is it more complicated than that? Any programmers who can explain this to me?


Virtualization is done by Windows, not the programs running on it. Whenever it decides that you're doing something that (in Microsoft's opinion) is too dangerous it redirects it to the VirtualStore. That process is invisible to the end application. By renaming that directory to VirtualStore_test, or anything else for that matter, you're forcing Windows to create a new VirtualStore directory and start over.


----------



## dlfl

Mentioned earlier in the thread so just a reminder:

Unless you're tied to TiVo Desktop (e.g., using Plus features), try free program **TiVoPlaylist** for your transfers. Nice features and works great. You don't have to uninstall TDP for this (although probably best not to try to transfer with both programs simulataneously, of course).

Also, just FYI, Desktop TTG transfers do not require the TiVo server to be running. That's only required for serving things back to your TiVo.


----------



## BurnBaby

billys9319 said:


> AppData is a hidden folder. While you are in explorer you can click tools->folder options and then the view tab. This is where you will find the "show hidden folders" options. Does that help?
> 
> I'm not sure if it is a good idea to leave that folder renamed since windows uses it for virtualization (something todo with security in vista/7 I think)?


Thanks billy. I had found it, but the fix didn't work for me.

Anyone know why downloading from the browser doesn't work either? Pretty please...I really need to clear off my tivo hard drive. The message I'm getting when I try to download from the browser is:



> Server Busy
> too many transfers in progress


but no other transfers are in progress. I'm wondering if this is part of the larger problem, maybe either the tivo software or tivo desktop thinks there are downloads processing when there aren't any.

Some more information for people who are trying to troubleshoot this download problem. The problem isn't just with v2.8, I had the same problem with 2.7. The problem isn't just Windows 7, I had the download problem with XP and Vista systems. Has there been any word from tivo on an impending fix?

I've looked at the FAQs for a couple other programs people here recommend for downloading tivo programs. I'm pretty ok with technical but these seem a bit above my level. Do you have to be a tech god to download tivo files with these others programs?


----------



## Revolutionary

BurnBaby said:


> Thanks billy. I had found it, but the fix didn't work for me.
> 
> Anyone know why downloading from the browser doesn't work either? Pretty please...I really need to clear off my tivo hard drive. The message I'm getting when I try to download from the browser is:
> 
> but no other transfers are in progress. I'm wondering if this is part of the larger problem, maybe either the tivo software or tivo desktop thinks there are downloads processing when there aren't any.
> 
> Some more information for people who are trying to troubleshoot this download problem. The problem isn't just with v2.8, I had the same problem with 2.7. The problem isn't just Windows 7, I had the download problem with XP and Vista systems. Has there been any word from tivo on an impending fix?
> 
> I've looked at the FAQs for a couple other programs people here recommend for downloading tivo programs. I'm pretty ok with technical but these seem a bit above my level. Do you have to be a tech god to download tivo files with these others programs?


I'm fairly certain that you do not have the same problem being described in this thread, which is why billys9319's solution didn't work for you. This is a Win 7 only problem, because only Win 7 introduces the virtualization protections that produce this bug.

If you are experiencing this on multiple machines with multiple OS's, and through the browser, then that sounds like the multicast bug. Search "multicast" in this forum and you'll find a dozen threads. The fixes are fairly simple.


----------



## dlfl

In **another thread** assigning fixed IP numbers to all involved devices solved a TTG problem.


----------



## BurnBaby

*Revolutionary*, thanks I will see if multicast bug is what's causing it. I only have one tivo, just use different computers at times. Not all the time though. IIRC, that's why I didn't pursue those threads, I thought multicast meant you had to have more than one tivo.

*dlfl*, thanks I will check out that thread too. I thought I reset the IP address to static on the tivo and I thought the computers did the same, but have to figure out how to double-check on the computers.


----------



## BurnBaby

My problem was resolved and was in fact the problem *dlfl *referred to in the following thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=441740

even though I was getting the same error message as this Windows 7 problem: "the system cannot find the file specified."

I just set the IP address on my Tivo to a static IP address. Didn't even need to touch my computers or routers. Oddly, it was working fine for months with the same setup and like that other person, just broke in the middle of downloading one day. Only odd thing is that the file sizes don't exactly match up. For example, on the Tivo, a file is 2060 MB, but when downloaded, it's 1696 MB. Am I losing quality or do the Tivo and laptop calculate the file size differently? Never saw this before during downloads.

Thank you to *dlfl *and *Revolutionary*!


----------



## ggieseke

BurnBaby said:


> Only odd thing is that the file sizes don't exactly match up. For example, on the Tivo, a file is 2060 MB, but when downloaded, it's 1696 MB.


I think TiVo and your computer calculate it slightly differently. Also, recordings on the DVR are remultiplexed from a transport stream to a program stream when you transfer them to your computer. You aren't losing quality.


----------



## BurnBaby

That's good to know *ggieseke.* Interestingly, on my computer with XP (it's not that old but at the time, the choices were XP or Vista...) the file sizes are the same.

The fix has held and what a relief to be recording again. Tivo should really think about hiring some people here to help troubleshoot Tivo Desktop problems. They could also think about buying the rights to some of the other download programs Tivo users have created and incorporate them into the program.


----------



## Revolutionary

Is anyone else still having issues with this software? This morning my Win7 box failed to boot the first time. (It is worth noting that the last reboot was last week when I successfully reinstalled TivoDesktop). I entered the boot troubleshooter and selected to use a restore point. Well, that broke Tivo desktop AGAIN. So again I blitzed the installation, cleaned out the registry (especially the RUNASADMIN reservations), and reinstalled (yes by runasadmin). Except this time, I get no joy. Tivoserver won't start and I get the persistent "Transfer server wrong version!" error. And yes, I've given all my network devices static IPs in the meantime.

WTF? Any ideas?


----------



## seahills

Changing to static ip didn't fix it for me. This fixed it today and I am now transferring shows as we speak BUT I have not rebooted yet.

"_Originally Posted by billys9319 
Working with support I was temporarily able to solve the problem with transferring shows from Tivo to the PC on Windows 7 64bit and Desktop 2.8.

The temp resolution was:
- stop Tivo Desktop.
- Rename \users\"username"\AppData\Local\VirtualStore to VitrualStore_test
- Start Tivo Desktop
- Enter MAK again since it is lost with the rename above.
- Transfer show is working now.

So it looks like it has something to do with virtualization and the support tech said it is being worked on. Anyone know how to correct this problem?_ "


----------



## bobfrank

BurnBaby said:


> Anyone know why downloading from the browser doesn't work either?


Well, I'm having the same "The system cannot find the file specified." problem running TivoDesktop 2.8 under Win7 64bit and the Tivo can't see the files on my computer.

I was able to download programs from the tivo using the web browser so I can't help you figure out why you can't get the browser to work for you. Sorry.

Bob


----------



## rodamn

bobfrank said:


> Well, I'm having the same "The system cannot find the file specified." problem running TivoDesktop 2.8 under Win7 64bit and the Tivo can't see the files on my computer.


I've been receiving the same error for months now, and after a big "DUH!" moment, just now resolved it.

I have TiVo Desktop 2.7 running on Windows Vista and a TiVo Series2 DVR running 9.3.2b-01-2-649.

I simply restarted my TiVo by following these steps:
1. Using your TiVo remote, press the TiVo button.
2. At TiVo Central, go to Messages & Settings -> Restart or Reset System
3. Select Restart the TiVo DVR and follow the instructions to reset the DVR

After the TiVo rebooted (which, sadly, is more painful to endure than Vista's boot up times), I started TiVo Desktop, and was able to restart all the failed transfers in the Transfer Status window.

If this doesn't solve your problem, I suggest using TiVoPlayList mentioned by another user above. It has much more descriptive errors, which helped me key on the fact that there was something wrong with the DVR machine, and led me to the now-obvious solution above.


----------



## seahills

Just following up to say this fix has survived reboots and still works and I've not noticed any bad things happen in other programs since I renamed the folder below. To recap, I have:

Win7 64bit
Tivo HD and a Series 2
Tivo Desktop Plus 2.8
Problem was shows stopped tranferring with the error The system was unable to find the file specified.
I *could* see and transfer the files via Tivo webserver.

I tried clean, reinstall, clean, reinstall as administrator, clean reinstall as administrator and set tivo executeables to run as administrator, clean, reinstall as user, rebooted both Tivo boxes several times, set Tivo boxes up with static IPs, cleaned, reinstalled changing between Bonjour and Tivo Beacon services. Some of the fixes worked temporarily but didn't survive reboots. The instructions from billys9319 worked for me. I can now record and auto transfer shows again which then sync automatically to my Zune for watching during my 90 min commutes. Thank you billys9319.

"_Originally Posted by billys9319 
Working with support I was temporarily able to solve the problem with transferring shows from Tivo to the PC on Windows 7 64bit and Desktop 2.8.

The temp resolution was:
- stop Tivo Desktop.
- Rename \users\"username"\AppData\Local\VirtualStore to VitrualStore_test
- Start Tivo Desktop
- Enter MAK again since it is lost with the rename above.
- Transfer show is working now.

So it looks like it has something to do with virtualization and the support tech said it is being worked on. Anyone know how to correct this problem?_ "


----------



## galbro

What worked for me just now is to turn off UAC, reboot. Open tivo desktop, set the MAK. Test a transfer, it works. Turn UAC back to the original setting, reboot. Test a transfer again, still working.


----------



## occraig

I have TiVoDesktop 2.5.1. Do you think i should try this version? every since i went to windows 7 i can not download to my laptop. I keep getting the cant find file message with 2.8. I can send it to you if you want to try this version....


----------



## retired_guy

galbro said:


> What worked for me just now is to turn off UAC, reboot. Open tivo desktop, set the MAK. Test a transfer, it works. Turn UAC back to the original setting, reboot. Test a transfer again, still working.


Turning UAC off and rebooting did fix the transfer problem for me, using Windows 7 and TD 2.8 on a previously Vista machine. However, transfer again didn't work when I turned UAC back on, although I could still play the previously transferred recording on my PC. Worse yet, VideoReDo would't work for the transferred recording and generating a DVD was my whole reason for transferring the recording in the first place. However, by again turning UAC off and rebooting, VideoReDo and the transfer worked fine. Note that along the way I had to reenter the MAK a few times. I'm now resigned to always running TD and VideoReDo with UAC off; not a big problem since I rarely make DVDs these days.

Prior to turning UAC off, I'd tried deleting TD, the cleanup program, reinstalling as well as running in administrative mode, along with a about everthing else I could think of and nothing fixed the transfer problem.


----------



## westtown73

Just got around to fixing this on my machine. The solution from billys9319 worked just fine for me. Thanks very much for your hard work.


----------



## Robin007bond

I have had the same problem and yes uninstalling TiVo Desktop does work. Hurray! However, if I turn off my computer it reverts and the problem re-occurs. I then have to do the same process all over again to get it to work once more. Any suggestions?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

Robin007bond said:


> I have had the same problem and yes uninstalling TiVo Desktop does work. Hurray! However, if I turn off my computer it reverts and the problem re-occurs. I then have to do the same process all over again to get it to work once more. Any suggestions?


Buy a Mac?

Less frivolously, this forum is filled with discussion of alternatives to TiVo Desktop. I have

1) downloaded files from my TiVo
2) removed DRM
3) played the files on my Mac
4) sent both encrypted and unencrypted files from my Mac to my TiVo

all without using TiVo Desktop. I'm sure the alternatives work for a PC just as well as they do for a Mac. The user community here is amazing!


----------



## Ray Wynn

For months I've been trying to resolve why Tivo desktop wouldn't work. It used to work on Vista but then I upgraded to Windows 7, searched the internet forums and found nothing that would work all the time. It would work following a clean install in parts but following a shutdown, "Incorrect server version" (or something like it and I can't be bothered going back to check the message). The same things happened when Tivo desktop 2.8 was released.

The penny eventually has dropped.

The desktop was written for XP and under Vista and Windows 7 someone at Tivo forgot to set the compatibility in the following Tivo applications or it isn't stored.

TivoNotify.exe
TivoServer.exe
TivoTransfer.exe

These files are located in Programs/Tivo/Desktop. For each file right click and select properties from the popup list and then from the properties panel select compatibility. In this panel tick the compatibility box and from the drop down box select Windows XP (service pack 3).

*Don't forget to click on the apply button before the OK button!*

While your there check that TivoDesktop2.8 is also set as above.


----------



## TiVoJerry

Ray Wynn,

I would strongly advise against using the method you suggest. Compatibility Mode can cause a variety of problems that our engineers have confirmed. There's a thread that I'd seen that documents all this but I can't find it right now.

Suffice it to say that we have an upcoming version of Desktop that should take care of the issue. Barring any delays, it will be out in a few weeks (I wanted to avoid using "soon").


----------



## overFEDEXed

TiVoJerry said:


> Ray Wynn,
> 
> I would strongly advise against using the method you suggest. Compatibility Mode can cause a variety of problems that our engineers have confirmed. There's a thread that I'd seen that documents all this but I can't find it right now.
> 
> Suffice it to say that we have an upcoming version of Desktop that should take care of the issue. Barring any delays, it will be out in a few weeks (I wanted to avoid using "soon").


Jerry,
What about pushing .mpeg2's. (Auto transfers) Will that be resolved in the upcoming Desktop? I can get them to push with older versions but not 2.8

Thanks for all the info


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

TiVoJerry said:


> Suffice it to say that we have an upcoming version of Desktop that should take care of the issue. Barring any delays, it will be out in a few weeks (I wanted to avoid using "soon").


Don't take this the wrong way. I think it's great that you post here and support people with problems. And you probably don't have much control over the following. But I'll say it anyway ...

Wikipedia reports that Windows 7 was distributed to PDC attendees in October 2008. Wikipedia reports "general retail availability" of Windows 7 was October 22, 2009. But today we hear that updated TiVo Desktop software will be available "real soon now" (or whatever phrase you want to substitute for that). Windows 7 wasn't "totally unexpected", it wasn't a "bolt from the blue", now was it?

I know it's software, and software is invariably late and buggy. But look at it from the POV of your customers (who pay you every month, I might add). Here's a a quote directly from the poor chap having problems: *"For months I've been trying to resolve why Tivo desktop wouldn't work."*

All I can add is: "sigh".


----------



## orangeboy

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Don't take this the wrong way. I think it's great that you post here and support people with problems. And you probably don't have much control over the following. But I'll say it anyway ...
> 
> Wikipedia reports that Windows 7 was distributed to PDC attendees in October 2008. Wikipedia reports "general retail availability" of Windows 7 was October 22, 2009. But today we hear that updated TiVo Desktop software will be available "real soon now" (or whatever phrase you want to substitute for that). Windows 7 wasn't "totally unexpected", it wasn't a "bolt from the blue", now was it?
> 
> I know it's software, and software is invariably late and buggy. But look at it from the POV of your customers (who pay you every month, I might add). Here's a a quote directly from the poor chap having problems: *"For months I've been trying to resolve why Tivo desktop wouldn't work."*
> 
> All I can add is: "sigh".


I'm having trouble seeing a point to your post... 
Are you asking for a confirmed date for the updated TiVo Desktop?


----------



## TiVoJerry

MS makes a change and you're sighing at us. <shakes head, sighs, shrugs>

Given the "overwhelming success"  of Vista, I'm hoping you can understand that it was probably wise for us to let Win7 settle just a little before working with it. The bleeding edge of Microsoft is a painful place. Until Win7 was in its final form and released to the public, it was a moving target. For some reason, Bill Gates didn't first check with me [as he normally does] to make sure that TiVo Desktop would work properly from the start, but he did mention something about early adopters being used to this sort of thing. (I'm kidding, unclench and relax please!)  We actually made a bunch of changes in 2.8 to work with Win7 but didn't catch everything.

On a more serious note, there are many factors that come into play when we make a business decision about when to release a product. I can't think of a single release where every single person on the forum was happy about it. Believe me when I say that it makes Customer Support sigh even louder than you when they hear of delays.

Being a company rep around here has become difficult, as everyone starts to take their frustrations out as soon as they see one of us posting. I empathize, I really do but keep in mind that I am posting here *voluntarily*. You may not believe it from the wording in this post, but I have to make numerous edits in an effort to keep from being picked apart line by line, which I apparently don't do very well despite the time and effort. It would be much easier on my sanity sometimes if I just stayed away and let releases happen quietly. Would you rather I stay quiet or give you a glimmer of hope to reduce your frustrations?



Phantom Gremlin said:


> Don't take this the wrong way. I think it's great that you post here and support people with problems. And you probably don't have much control over the following. But I'll say it anyway ...
> 
> Wikipedia reports that Windows 7 was distributed to PDC attendees in October 2008. Wikipedia reports "general retail availability" of Windows 7 was October 22, 2009. But today we hear that updated TiVo Desktop software will be available "real soon now" (or whatever phrase you want to substitute for that). Windows 7 wasn't "totally unexpected", it wasn't a "bolt from the blue", now was it?
> 
> I know it's software, and software is invariably late and buggy. But look at it from the POV of your customers (who pay you every month, I might add). Here's a a quote directly from the poor chap having problems: *"For months I've been trying to resolve why Tivo desktop wouldn't work."*
> 
> All I can add is: "sigh".


----------



## TiVoJerry

overFEDEXed said:


> Jerry,
> What about pushing .mpeg2's. (Auto transfers) Will that be resolved in the upcoming Desktop? I can get them to push with older versions but not 2.8
> 
> Thanks for all the info


Yes, autotransfers will work again with the new version.


----------



## overFEDEXed

TiVoJerry said:


> Yes, autotransfers will work again with the new version.


Thank you so much for the quick reply. I'll be ready to dive in with new Tivo Desktop..... (3.0????)


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

orangeboy said:


> I'm having trouble seeing a point to your post...
> Are you asking for a confirmed date for the updated TiVo Desktop?


In a perhaps too verbose manner, I was saying I was disappointed that Windows 7 has been available for about 18 months to developers, nearly 6 months "officially", and still the TiVo software is immature enough that some users have been struggling "for months" trying to use it.

TiVo is marketed to average, non-technical users. And when the associated software doesn't work, I, like Bill Clinton, feel their pain. Or, at a minimum, I sigh on their behalf. I wish that software developers in general, not singling out TiVo, could understand just how much the average user struggles fighting buggy software. Many man-hours of frustration, many "cargo cult" rituals, trying frantically to win the favor of the software gods.

TiVo Desktop bugs don't really impact me. I heeded previous bug reports, so I've never even fired it up. (It's far less useful on a Mac, but that's a different issue). Instead I opted for the free route of kmttg, tivodecode, pytivox, etc. And I thank TiVo that they haven't tried to close the tivodecode "hole". OTOH I wouldn't have 4 active TiVo HD boxes if functioning software didn't exist. I don't know if the free software has as many features as TiVo Desktop, but it does the job for me.


----------



## orangeboy

Phantom Gremlin said:


> In a perhaps too verbose manner, I was saying I was disappointed that Windows 7 has been available for about 18 months to developers, nearly 6 months "officially", and still the TiVo software is immature enough that some users have been struggling "for months" trying to use it.
> 
> TiVo is marketed to average, non-technical users. And when the associated software doesn't work, I, like Bill Clinton, feel their pain. Or, at a minimum, I sigh on their behalf. I wish that software developers in general, not singling out TiVo, could understand just how much the average user struggles fighting buggy software. Many man-hours of frustration, many "cargo cult" rituals, trying frantically to win the favor of the software gods.
> 
> TiVo Desktop bugs don't really impact me. I heeded previous bug reports, so I've never even fired it up. (It's far less useful on a Mac, but that's a different issue). Instead I opted for the free route of kmttg, tivodecode, pytivox, etc. And I thank TiVo that they haven't tried to close the tivodecode "hole". OTOH I wouldn't have 4 active TiVo HD boxes if functioning software didn't exist. I don't know if the free software has as many features as TiVo Desktop, but it does the job for me.


Gotcha. The reference from wiki about the release dates I think is what threw me...


----------



## PeskyPete

Ok, to start off, I haven't read this entire thread, so please forgive me if I'm repeating something 

I first tried pytivo and couldn't get recordings to transfer over from the PC to Tivo, even though they were showing up in "My Videos" folder (or whatever I called it).

After long hours of frustration, I decided to purchase Desktop Plus, as this has the ability to send video files to the Tivo.

I set up the folder to use, and, like others, the folder would show up in Tivo, but no videos.

Again after many hours, I tried a diff approach.
I transferred a video FROM tivo to Desktop Plus and that went fine.
But when I went back to the Tivo, I discovered that this same video was now appearing in the PC Folder from the Tivo menu!
I then went back to the PC and copied a few vids over to that specific directory (not at home so can't remember the exact name/location, but Desktop Plus has a link to it at the bottom of the screen).
Sure enough, some of the vids appeared and played on the Tivo.
I noticed that only specific vids will play/show up, including MPEG 2 files.
I used VideoReDo to save an HD recording (made from a usb tuner) to MPEG 2 format and .tivo and a couple of others, but only the .MPG file plays.
Since this is retrieved (by Tivo) from the section for transferring files from the tivo, I'm guessing that I don't need desktop Plus, just the Desktop version.
I'm almost leaning toward thinking this is a folder management problem by either Tivo or Win 7

Pete


----------



## PeskyPete

Went back to PyTivo, as I wanted to use mkv's.
Got a hint that it might be an install/issue problem, so I d/l'd another ver. and installed it.
This time it showed my videos and the option to push videos to Tivo.
Yay.
Works great!


----------



## LastPlace

Hi TiVoJerry - 

Hopefully you're still following this thread and willing to weigh back in...

What are the compatability problems you warn about in trying the fix? Are they only TiVo Desktop problems or other?

I have a 32-bit Win7 computer and have tried all the remedies I've found in this forum and TiVo's and followed through on the suggestions of my three 'chats' with support for TiVo but all to no avail. Then I tried installing 2.6 and that won't work either. I'm feeling a little desparate to use my TiVo again.


----------



## TiVoJerry

LastPlace said:


> Hi TiVoJerry -
> 
> Hopefully you're still following this thread and willing to weigh back in...
> 
> What are the compatability problems you warn about in trying the fix? Are they only TiVo Desktop problems or other?
> 
> I have a 32-bit Win7 computer and have tried all the remedies I've found in this forum and TiVo's and followed through on the suggestions of my three 'chats' with support for TiVo but all to no avail. Then I tried installing 2.6 and that won't work either. I'm feeling a little desparate to use my TiVo again.


The issues I referred to were only with Desktop. And as luck would have it, there were delays that came up. I'm waiting until I know more before posting a new ETA. We really want to come up with a version to release to the public that will alleviate Win7 issues ASAP. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## bobfrank

TiVoJerry said:


> Thanks for your patience.


Thanks for your update.


----------



## LastPlace

Thank you for the follow-up & update

I'm sure I speak for many when I say - we are really looking forward to the new release!!


----------



## mrjam2jab

Not sure if this will throw any curves...discovered one PC having the "Can not find file" error. It is running TD 2.7 and WinXP.

I found this thread at work so haven't been able to try any of the fixes suggested...but they all seem to be Win7 based?


----------



## squiddohio

I had TD working for a while on my Win 7 machine, and when it quit working, I tried some of the reinstall instructions, but it's too much of a hassle to keep it working. I'm waiting for an upgrade from 2.8, but am not happy as I paid for 2.8 to acquire the convenience of home-baked transfers, yet I have none.
Sigh.


----------



## jauburn

TiVoJerry said:


> Given the "overwhelming success"  of Vista, I'm hoping you can understand that it was probably wise for us to let Win7 settle just a little before working with it. The bleeding edge of Microsoft is a painful place. Until Win7 was in its final form and released to the public, it was a moving target. For some reason, Bill Gates didn't first check with me [as he normally does] to make sure that TiVo Desktop would work properly from the start, but he did mention something about early adopters being used to this sort of thing. (I'm kidding, unclench and relax please!)  We actually made a bunch of changes in 2.8 to work with Win7 but didn't catch everything.
> 
> On a more serious note, there are many factors that come into play when we make a business decision about when to release a product. I can't think of a single release where every single person on the forum was happy about it. Believe me when I say that it makes Customer Support sigh even louder than you when they hear of delays.
> 
> Being a company rep around here has become difficult, as everyone starts to take their frustrations out as soon as they see one of us posting. I empathize, I really do but keep in mind that I am posting here *voluntarily*. You may not believe it from the wording in this post, but I have to make numerous edits in an effort to keep from being picked apart line by line, which I apparently don't do very well despite the time and effort. It would be much easier on my sanity sometimes if I just stayed away and let releases happen quietly. Would you rather I stay quiet or give you a glimmer of hope to reduce your frustrations?


You should REMOVE Windows 7 from your list of compatible software for Tivo desktop:

https://www3.tivo.com/buytivo/tivo-accessories/software/tivodesktoppc.html

This is BS. People will pay for this piece of sheet expecting it to work with Win7, and it does NOT. They'll waste money and, more importantly, HOURS of their lives trying to get this incompatible software to work. There has to be some kind of consumer protection agency that could hold you guys liable.

And no, I don't buy your whining attitude about Windows 7 being a moving target. Somehow every other software house managed to be on top of things. At the very least they don't advertise their software to be compatible with Windows 7 when, in fact, it is not.


----------



## orangeboy

jauburn said:


> ...Somehow every other software house managed to be on top of things. At the very least they don't advertise their software to be compatible with Windows 7 when, in fact, it is not.


Although I'm not one of them (I don't have Win7), there are folks in this forum that seem to contradict your statement about not being compatible, and successfully use TiVo Desktop.


----------



## PeskyPete

jauburn said:


> You should REMOVE Windows 7 from your list of compatible software for Tivo desktop:
> 
> https://www3.tivo.com/buytivo/tivo-accessories/software/tivodesktoppc.html
> 
> This is BS. People will pay for this piece of sheet expecting it to work with Win7, and it does NOT. They'll waste money and, more importantly, HOURS of their lives trying to get this incompatible software to work. There has to be some kind of consumer protection agency that could hold you guys liable.
> 
> And no, I don't buy your whining attitude about Windows 7 being a moving target. Somehow every other software house managed to be on top of things. At the very least they don't advertise their software to be compatible with Windows 7 when, in fact, it is not.


Consider one simple item of hardware, let's use a stick of ram as an example:
The circuit board for that has to contain circuitry & logic, the pcb board itself comprises of traces that have to be certain thicknesses, continuously matched to others in length & distance. Have extra ground vias inserted at certain places for shielding and coupling issues... etc etc.

Consider the components, their values, life cycle, dependability.
Now multiply this by the number of circuits on each board, plus the quantity of pcbs that make up a computer.

Consider the firmware (code inside on-board chips).

Consider the different vendors of each component and pcb's in a system.

Now think about the millions of lines of code of the bios, operating system, drivers and software programs you use at the same time.

The fact that computers even turn on is enough to blow your mind!

There are always going to be problems when you use the pc. Solving them is what users have been doing for years.

I've been using computers since the 286 and, frankly, they have gotten waaay better.

Just look at all those facts I mentioned, then accept that some pc's/programs are not going to work as they should in all situations.

I do feel your pain though...


----------



## steve614

orangeboy said:


> ... there are folks in this forum that seem to contradict your statement about not being compatible, and successfully use TiVo Desktop [with Windows 7].


This. Although the auto transfer mechanism from Tivo to PC is a little glitchy, the free version of TD 2.8 does everything I use it for on Windows 7 with no other problems.


----------



## dlfl

orangeboy said:


> Although I'm not one of them (I don't have Win7), there are folks in this forum that seem to contradict your statement about not being compatible, and successfully use TiVo Desktop.


Desktop 2.8 has been OK on my Win7 Pro, 64-bit system, although I don't use it much -- I prefer TiVoPlaylist for TTG and pyTivo or StreamBaby for going back to the TiVo.

My Desktop was a clean install on a new machine, which may help avoid problems.


----------



## caddyroger

jauburn said:


> You should REMOVE Windows 7 from your list of compatible software for Tivo desktop:
> 
> https://www3.tivo.com/buytivo/tivo-accessories/software/tivodesktoppc.html
> 
> This is BS. People will pay for this piece of sheet expecting it to work with Win7, and it does NOT. They'll waste money and, more importantly, HOURS of their lives trying to get this incompatible software to work. There has to be some kind of consumer protection agency that could hold you guys liable.
> 
> And no, I don't buy your whining attitude about Windows 7 being a moving target. Somehow every other software house managed to be on top of things. At the very least they don't advertise their software to be compatible with Windows 7 when, in fact, it is not.


I use Tivo desktop on a windows 7 32 bit. I had to change it to tivo beacon to get it to but works ok.


----------



## macroped

"_Originally Posted by billys9319 
Working with support I was temporarily able to solve the problem with transferring shows from Tivo to the PC on Windows 7 64bit and Desktop 2.8.

The temp resolution was:
- stop Tivo Desktop.
- Rename \users\"username"\AppData\Local\VirtualStore to VitrualStore_test
- Start Tivo Desktop
- Enter MAK again since it is lost with the rename above.
- Transfer show is working now.

So it looks like it has something to do with virtualization and the support tech said it is being worked on. Anyone know how to correct this problem?_ "[/QUOTE]

After months of frustration with my Win7 laptop not transferring the files ... this solution worked in about three minutes. Thanks


----------



## dlicata

I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit on a new high-end HP desktop and I've been trying to get TiVo Desktop working since mid-March. I read and tried every possible solution in here and other forums, but I still couldn't get it work. I also tried the program TiVoPlayList and it stated it couldn't find a TiVo. However, for the last month or so I've been convinced it was a network issue. For one thing, every time I tried to create a home network, it came back as being unsuccessful. Ping also failed.

Yesterday, I had success and it works fine. I just wanted to let people know what I did and maybe it will help them. It turns out the strep in creating a network that I missed was when you open the network control page, there is an icon on the left that was labeled "network." I never gave it a thought. In one of my endless searches of the net, I found a page that stated I had to right-click the icon. Up came a box to name the network and change the icon if I wished. I put in the name of the network as defined in my router and when I tried to create a home network - it worked. I was able to ping my laptop and my laptop could ping my PC. However, I still couldn't reach my TiVo. I had checked Linksys for a firmware upgrade when I got my new PC the first of the year, but I decided to check again. And there was a recent update. I downloaded it, installed it and reset the router. As soon as I opened TiVo Desktop, it worked. I transferred a couple of shows to my PC.


----------



## Ckought

Any update on the new version of TiVo Desktop that was mentioned in mid-April?


----------



## TiVoJerry

Ckought said:


> Any update on the new version of TiVo Desktop that was mentioned in mid-April?


I've learned the hard way that giving exact dates can come back to haunt me, and I'm glad I kept that in mind when posting back in April. We actually had planned to release 2.8.1 sooner than now, but there were complications.

We are now in the final phase of testing and will be making what we hope will be our final assessment in a week or so. If there are any further complications, further delays could happen. I will make sure to post to this thread once I have more concrete information.


----------



## Ckought

Thank you.

I'm one of the lucky ones who can't auto-transfer folders of mpgs --> TiVo.

I'm doing my best to be patient. It definitely helps waiting when there are updates so we know things are moving along development-wise and it's not just sitting there finished and being held up by bureaucracy.


----------



## TiVoJerry

Many of the problems with OS7 should be resolved with the 2.8.1 version of Desktop. You can download it from www.tivo.com/desktop. This new version also has:

* Troubleshooting for common issues available from the Help menu.
* The Add Video button on the Video tab is now active with or without entering a Plus key.
* Ability to select speaker settings for playback of TiVo Recordings. *(This will be the resolution for many of the "low volume" reports)*
* TiVo Desktop Plus can create videos for playback on the Apple® iPad and DROID by Motorola
* Mpeg-2 files can now be auto-transferred

**Unfortunately the "check for updates now" functionality was broken in 2.7 and 2.8, so you'll have to download the new version manually.

Thank you all for your patience!


----------



## orangeboy

Thanks Jerry!


----------



## Ckought

Yay! Yay! Yay! Yay! Yay! Yay! Yay!

IT WORKS!


----------



## overFEDEXed

Thanks TivoJerry,

The MPEG 2 transfers work great now.


----------



## moyekj

overFEDEXed said:


> Thanks TivoJerry,
> 
> The MPEG 2 transfers work great now.


 Do .TiVo files auto transfer now as well or do they still fail? pyTivo pushes handle .TiVo file pushes by decrypting on the fly to mpeg2 when serving up the files.


----------



## rmorton0573

I Was having a similar issue where Tivo Desktop would transfer 4GB to my PC and error out, and it turned out to be a issue with Kaspersky Anti Virus, I tried everything, to create exceptions but nothing worked, so I finally removed Kaspersky and installed a different Anti Virus, and Tivo Desktop is working like a champ.


----------



## overFEDEXed

moyekj said:


> Do .TiVo files auto transfer now as well or do they still fail? pyTivo pushes handle .TiVo file pushes by decrypting on the fly to mpeg2 when serving up the files.


I have not checked that yet but I can tell you that since upgrading to 2.8.1 my Tivo's can't see each other, not always. I tried Bonjour and Tivo Beacon and I still have to reboot the HD's every couple of days.

Does anybody have any idea what it could be. I never had this problem with 2.6.2. Two are wired and one wireless and they each have a static assigned IP address.

Also my PC with 2.8.1 on it can always see the three Tivo's

Thanks


----------



## Ckought

I have a similar problem with my TiVos all seeing each other. One is hard-wired and the other three are connected via wireless bridges (wireless from router to router, then hard-wired from the remote routers into the TiVos). Bonjour doesn't work at all. TiVo Beacon works for the most part. The PC (which is hard-wired) can see all the TiVos; The hard-wired TiVo can see all the TiVos and the PC; The three wireless bridged TiVos can see each other and the PC, but not the hard-wired TiVo. I would think it was a firewall issue or a subnet issue if the wireless-bridged TiVos could see each other but not the hard-wired TiVo or PC -- but since they see the PC (which is sitting about 4 feet from the hard-wired TiVo and plugged into the same switch) it has to be something with the TiVo software and not the actual network.


----------



## overFEDEXed

Ckought said:


> I have a similar problem with my TiVos all seeing each other. One is hard-wired and the other three are connected via wireless bridges (wireless from router to router, then hard-wired from the remote routers into the TiVos). Bonjour doesn't work at all. TiVo Beacon works for the most part. The PC (which is hard-wired) can see all the TiVos; The hard-wired TiVo can see all the TiVos and the PC; The three wireless bridged TiVos can see each other and the PC, but not the hard-wired TiVo. I would think it was a firewall issue or a subnet issue if the wireless-bridged TiVos could see each other but not the hard-wired TiVo or PC -- but since they see the PC (which is sitting about 4 feet from the hard-wired TiVo and plugged into the same switch) it has to be something with the TiVo software and not the actual network.


I have everything working now just doing one simple step. I found a post over at Tivo's forums talking about Windows firewall and Tivo's not seeing each other. I checked and my Windows firewall was turned OFF. I do have Norton's running so I had turned it off right about the time that I installed 2.8.1.

I don't know why but turning the Windows firewall back ON worked. The other poster had a similar problem and his was fixed the same way so I figured I'd try it.

Good luck


----------



## squiddohio

My 2.8.1 worked for a day or so, and then, although the desktop sees the TiVos (3 of them, hard wired), and will allow me to transfer files up to the computer (Win 7), the computer listing is not visible on the Now Playing list, so I cannot transfer mpg files from the computer to the TiVos, which is what I want. 
Is there some extra step that I am missing? I have rebooted the computer and the TiVos, but that does not help. Do I need to go back, uninstall TD again, and re-install it?
This is very frustrating.


----------



## CuriousMark

Are you using Bonjour or TiVo Beacon?

If using one, did you change to the other, restart the computer and DVRs, and see if that helps?


----------



## squiddohio

I'm not using Bonjour or TiVo Beacon as far as I know; do I need to run one of them in addition to TD 2.8.1?
Why am I always the last to know this stuff?
Any help you can provide about these programs would be very much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## CuriousMark

squiddohio said:


> I'm not using Bonjour or TiVo Beacon as far as I know; do I need to run one of them in addition to TD 2.8.1?
> Why am I always the last to know this stuff?
> Any help you can provide about these programs would be very much appreciated.
> Thanks.


TiVo Desktop uses one or the other for discovery of the DVRs and sending discovery packets so the DVRs can find it. You can switch back and forth between the two protocols in TiVo Desktop, just explore the menus if you want to find it. Sometimes one works better than the other depending on your home network hardware, software and your operating system. I suggest you try out the one you are not using now and see if it works any better for you.

You do not need to install additional software, it is menu option in Tivo Desktop. You do have to reboot the computer after changing and I have found that rebooting the DVRs after this change is also sometimes helpful.


----------



## steve614

To add to Mark's post, the setting you want is found under the network tab in the Tivo Server Properties, which is found under the Services menu in Tivo Desktop.


----------



## angel35

I have a problem with tivo desktop music. I can see all my music in the menu box it tells me i have all folders no files.I can see music on my T.V. But when i hit on a name to play a tune, i get this There is no pllayable musis on this folder. The files are all missing. Any one know what i can do??? I have the new Premiere XL


----------



## SoCalFKK

billys9319 said:


> . . . I was able to solve the problem with transferring shows from Tivo to the PC on Windows 7 64bit and Desktop 2.8.
> 
> The temp resolution was:
> - Stop Tivo Desktop.
> - Rename \users\"username"\AppData\Local\VirtualStore to VitrualStore_test
> - Start Tivo Desktop
> - Enter MAK again since it is lost with the rename above.
> - Transfer show is working now.
> 
> So it looks like it has something to do with virtualization and the support tech said it is being worked on . . .


Wanted to add my thanks to Billy for posting this. It worked for me too. Overnight my 64-bit system stopped being able to bring up a list of shows for transferring. Rebooting the PC, TiVo, and router didn't help. I kept seeing "I/O error" and "connection stopped by local system." Tried upgrading to TiVo Desktop 81.1. I even rolled back Windows 7 to a point before Patch Tuesday, thinking an update might be to blame.

Once I went through the steps in Billy's post, everything was back to normal. Don't forget to exit/stop the TiVo Server in the beginning. That is key. Its icon is tucked out of sight in the system tray, and it's easy to forget that it's running.


----------



## squiddohio

I still cannot get 2.8.1 to work on my 32bit Win 7 system. I have uninstalled 2.8, and even ran the extra heavy duty "uninstall everything" (DOS based) utility. I reinstalled Sunday, entered M.A. Key and the "upgrade" code, and then entered my email and password, as politely requested. The install program noted that it was installing "bonjour," although no other polite greeting was forthcoming.
The program sees my TiVos, and will allow the usual transfers from my hardwired machines to my computer. However, the Computer is not shown on the Now Playing list (as it was at one time), so I cannot transfer mpeg files from the computer to the TiVo, which was the reason I bought the "plus" for $25.00.
I tried the suggestions above, and appreciate the help. When I click on the Services Menu, however, I am rudely informed that "The specified service does not exist as an installed service," and I am not given a menu to designate TiVo Beacon or Bonjour. 
Should I try the complete uninstall and reinstall again? If so, how can I be sure that the "servers" are installing correctly, as that seems to be the problem.
This is stumping me completely, and is a big disappointment as I was let to believe that 2.8.1 would solve all our Win 7 problems, and I waited so patiently for about 6 weeks. 
Do you think I could get my $25.00 back from TiVo because 2.8.1 just does not work for me?? Oh, quit laughing; I know that's not going to happen.


----------



## rjcrum

Just FYI....I'm running TiVo Desktop version 2.6.2 on a Win7 32bit desktop, a Win7 32 bit laptop, with 3 TiVos on a wired network, and it all performs pretty much flawlessly. I saw that version 2.8.1 was introduced, and I came here to read how the upgrade is going.

I can say that, after reading some of the hassles with 2.8.x, and knowing that I'm perfectly happy with 2.6.2 even though I don't have some of the new features, I'm going to stay with 2.6.2. For those of you having Win7 problems even getting it to work, I'd give 2.6.2 a try. 

IMHO, it is the most stable of the long trail of versions that TiVo has released. Not the latest features....but it works.

Bob


----------



## squiddohio

RJ:
Thanks. That should be helpful to those of us having problems with 2.8.1. On my computer I still have 2.6 (3/19/08) and 2.7 (5/24/09), which I can install. Do you think 2.6 is the same thing as 2.6.2, or is there a place for downloading 2.6.2?
As for the extra features, the only "feature" I need is the ability to copy an mpg file from the computer to the TiVo. Frankly, I would think anything else would be a "feature," and this would be the main event, and I would not miss the rest if I could do such a transfer.
I will try 2.6 as soon as I get a chance.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## squiddohio

RJ:
I just found, via Google, a page that has TD Ver. 2.6.2 available for download, and I am getting it now. 
Those interested in trying this retro-fix can find it here:
http://freemedia.realgage.com/tivo-desktop-262.html
(Actually, anyone can find it there.)


----------



## squiddohio

RJ (et al.):
After all my troubles getting the new 2.8.1 to work, and having no success after several removals and re-installations, I uninstalled it again and then installed version 2.6.2, as discussed above. It works like it should, and all of a sudden my hard-wired TiVos can see the computer and I have the ability to transfer mpg files from the computer to the Tivo.
This will do fine until TiVo gives us the surely much improved 2.8.2.
The test for me, however, will be to see if 2.6.2 will continue after it is shut down (for a computer re-boot, for example) and re-started again. Neither Ver 2.8 nor 2.8.1 would do this for me.
We shall see if 2.6.2 is more robust than its successors.


----------



## rjcrum

Hey, Squid,

Sorry...was away from the forums for a day, but I'm glad that 1) you found version 2.6.2 and 2) it has worked for you so far. My computers shutdown and reboot just fine with TD 2.6.2, so I hope you have success.

Bob


----------



## squiddohio

Bob: Thanks. So far it's been working for a few days, which is a new record for any version, which is interesting because 2.6.2 was released before Win 7.
I hope it holds up to repeated rebootings.


----------



## owlfan12000

TiVoJerry said:


> Many of the problems with OS7 should be resolved with the 2.8.1 version of Desktop. You can download it from. This new version also has:
> 
> * Troubleshooting for common issues available from the Help menu.
> * The Add Video button on the Video tab is now active with or without entering a Plus key.
> * Ability to select speaker settings for playback of TiVo Recordings. *(This will be the resolution for many of the "low volume" reports)*
> * TiVo Desktop Plus can create videos for playback on the Apple® iPad and DROID by Motorola
> * Mpeg-2 files can now be auto-transferred
> 
> **Unfortunately the "check for updates now" functionality was broken in 2.7 and 2.8, so you'll have to download the new version manually.
> 
> Thank you all for your patience!


On the bright side this seems to have fixed my most recent problem (I couldn't see any files other than mpg files) on the negative side I spent a fair amount of time search for a solution. That included using the "check for updates now" function. Was there any email or Tivo notice that the new version was available? It would seem to have been a prudent notice to send in light of the fact that the "check for updates now" functionality was broken.


----------



## squiddohio

Here's an update: since I installed the old ver 2.6.2 in mid June, it has worked flawlessly and consistently. I think I lack the feature that allows me to view a directory of photos from my computer, but I can live with that till TiVo fixes the newest version which didn't work any better than the previous several versions (.7 and .8). For those who are having, especially after a reboot, an inability to transfer recordings between the computer and the TiVo, you should try 2.6.2, as discussed above.


----------



## coreybryant

Just in case for some - this worked for me. I had 110 shows in queue. By the time I got up from my computer 109. So fingered crossed, it stays that way.

I went to


> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


Saw each of the TiVo Programs listed that automatically started. I went into the TiVo program folder and Right clicked on each of those programs to Run As Administrator.

I then covered another base and added the TiVo Control Panel in my Start Ups and right clicked on that to Start as Admin.

I never saw my downloads start until I did this.

Hopefully TiVo Server will come up with a new one soon. Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition life cycle was over 12/31/2011 (meaning MS will no longer support it). However Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3 life cycle is over Dec 1, 2018 (or if they release another service pack, then ends 2 years after that.

Microsoft Support Lifecycle


----------

